# Birchbox Anniversary Codes



## kawaiimeows (Feb 18, 2014)

Birchbox sends out promo codes, ranging from 20%-25% off of a purchase, for various "month-anniversaries." These codes are generally received via email, but for whatever reason, not everyone gets them.

So, here are the various codes members have received thus far, for reference:


3months20

6months20

9months20

13months25

sweet16

21andcounting

2yearlove

dirty30

special34

40strong


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 9, 2014)

added a 34 month code thanks to @meaganola !


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone know if there is a 3 year code?


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 10, 2014)

June is my 6th month with birchbox, will I get an email saying I get an anniversary code? Because I just tried to use the 6 month code and it didn't work. Do they have to activate it first?


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 10, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> June is my 6th month with birchbox, will I get an email saying I get an anniversary code? Because I just tried to use the 6 month code and it didn't work. Do they have to activate it first?


I don't think these work until the last couple of weeks of the month.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

@ Yeah it's usually on or around the 15th of the month. Some people don't get their emails, but if you do you should get one. You could also just keep checking the code near the middle of the month.


----------



## splash79 (Jun 29, 2014)

I just got my 9 month anniversary code.  I'm saving my points, so I won't be using it, but it really annoys me that every anniversary code that I've been sent expires less than 48 hours after it's emailed to me.  I probably would have used my 3 month code if it hadn't been sent to me the day it expired.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I just got my 9 month anniversary code.  I'm saving my points, so I won't be using it, but it really annoys me that every anniversary code that I've been sent expires less than 48 hours after it's emailed to me.  I probably would have used my 3 month code if it hadn't been sent to me the day it expired.


Have you tried using the code anyway? I've used codes well beyond their alleged expiration. I even used a 6 month code after a 9 month code because I forgot to use it. It might be worth checking!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 18, 2014)

This is my 25th month with Birchbox but I was able to use the old 6months20 code last night. Thrilled to find out it works since I never used it but sad that I've already used all the other ones  :smileno: .


----------



## meganbernadette (Aug 24, 2014)

I hope this isn't a stupid question... is every code 20% off except the 13 month code? Is that actually 25% off?

My 13th months are coming up in September and if its a 25% off code I'm about to stock the most epic cart hahaha


----------



## bubbalou33 (Aug 27, 2014)

Your 13th month is 25%!!!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 27, 2014)

30 is dirty30 and 30%


----------



## meganbernadette (Aug 28, 2014)

oh my gosh... is 40 strong actually 40 PERCENT OFF? Or is that too good to be true...


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 28, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> oh my gosh... is 40 strong actually 40 PERCENT OFF? Or is that too good to be true...


Sadly, too good to be true. IIRC it's 20%.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 18, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> Sadly, too good to be true. IIRC it's 20%.


Really..? the 40 month anniversary gives you just 20% off? That's ridiculous... They always have 20% off codes floating around...


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 10, 2014)

I think it's annoying I can only use a code on days Birchbox thinks it's ok to use it  :angry:


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 10, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> I think it's annoying I can only use a code on days Birchbox thinks it's ok to use it  :angry:


I got TAKEOFF20 to work for me just now (Idk if it has a minimum)


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 14, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> I got TAKEOFF20 to work for me just now (Idk if it has a minimum)


My 13th box code worked until I went to check out...luckily the customer service rep was really sweet and honored it...I was a miffed at first though...not with her just in general


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 18, 2014)

Are these codes good from the 15th of the month through the 31st?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 7, 2015)

I got one recently from Birchbox Man in case anyone also get that sub for their significant other! It's:

*12MONTHMAN*

(which is obviously for the 12th month of subscribing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 7, 2015)

I check the e-mail associated with my main Birchbox account once every week or so. Today was the day this week.  Lo &amp; behold I got a 40-month anniversary code on May 28.  It expired May 29.  It was code BESTDAYEVER &amp; 25% off.  Never got a previous e-mail.  I am ticked because I have 500 in points and I've been waiting for a code to use.

I'm going to call Birchbox CS tomorrow and see if they'll apply the code to my order.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks like the 21 month code is now TAKE21OFF. I got it on the last day I could use it last month so I missed out! Hoping it will magically work again around the 15th of this month like they used to!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 11, 2015)

I called on Tuesday and placed my order over the phone.  The Birchbox CS rep. applied the code before checkout &amp; my order is scheduled to arrive tomorrow via UPS.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 11, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> I called on Tuesday and placed my order over the phone.  The Birchbox CS rep. applied the code before checkout &amp; my order is scheduled to arrive tomorrow via UPS.


Nice! I'll do that if the code doesn't work again around the 16th or so like they've been known to. Glad they applied it for you.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 19, 2015)

I got my sweet16 code but don't know what to buy. The wording suggests it is 25% off one item not your order, which would suggest I should get one big item. I was thinking of the Library of Flowers Field kit but couldn't decide on a scent. Or the Jouer kit. Any chance they might invent a new LE box soon?


----------



## Emily Thompson (Oct 21, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I got my sweet16 code but don't know what to buy. The wording suggests it is 25% off one item not your order, which would suggest I should get one big item. I was thinking of the Library of Flowers Field kit but couldn't decide on a scent. Or the Jouer kit. Any chance they might invent a new LE box soon?


I have the Jouer kit and it is nice but just keep in mind it's VERY small!  The whole thing snapped together fits in my hand and I'm not a professional basketball player  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also I had a horrible time getting the pressed powder and bronzer out of the pan.  Finally gave up and moved on to something else.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 21, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I got my sweet16 code but don't know what to buy. The wording suggests it is 25% off one item not your order, which would suggest I should get one big item. I was thinking of the Library of Flowers Field kit but couldn't decide on a scent. Or the Jouer kit. Any chance they might invent a new LE box soon?


I just used mine on my whole order


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks. After I re-read the fine print and it does say a full size order not product. I keep adding and removing things from my cart. There is a new perfect blow out kit, but it has a lot of items I've already sampled and Ulta has one for $8. Some holiday stuff appeared as of this morning so I will probably wait as long as I can before I decide. I know the magical holy grail item will appear as soon as I use the code.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 23, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Thanks. After I re-read the fine print and it does say a full size order not product. I keep adding and removing things from my cart. There is a new perfect blow out kit, but it has a lot of items I've already sampled and Ulta has one for $8. Some holiday stuff appeared as of this morning so I will probably wait as long as I can before I decide. I know the magical holy grail item will appear as soon as I use the code.


I just bought a beauty blender and they came out with the beauty blender with a gift sub offer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Go figure


----------

